# wednesday night jam up report



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

got on the water at around 11:30 and started gigging fish when we turned the light on. it was hot and heavy for a while.its kind of funny but every fish was on a drop off from inches of water to a foot of water.every time you would lay the would to him, it was shallow enough for his tail to curl up out of the water. also, every time you got one fish, there was another close by. the water was semi clear and we looked on sandy bottoms and oyster bottoms. they did not seem to care about the bottom. it was so shallow in some spots we would have to get out of the boat and drag it to stick fish. for a first trip of the year it was a good one. we probably seen 50 fish and got 30. we had some good fish to. the smallest is 13 inches and the biggest is 3.5 lbs. we only had 5 others get away that we wanted. 2 misses and 3 oh crap, back up and they were gone. we did pretty good for our first night out. before anything is started i have a commercial fishing license and um... there were three people in the boat. cant wait to get back out there.














here is death. what do ya'll think. this was the first trip and i am thinking that the lag screws need to be a hair smaller.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

pics added


----------



## Deep South (Oct 8, 2007)

Great job. Makes we want to head out and do some gigging.


----------



## IGIG2 (Oct 12, 2008)

That's what I'm talking about!!!! Congrats-- fine mess of fish-thanks for the report.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Way to to spank that a$$ 

Get you some 5/16 SS Althread and will get the job done


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Damn good job man !!! :bowdown


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

Nice job, great load of fish.


----------



## Capt. Mickey Locke (Oct 4, 2007)

Heck of a mess of flatties!


----------



## F|nz (Sep 16, 2008)

Very Nice!! :bowdown


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

When is the fish fry?


----------



## gig head (Apr 26, 2009)

nice mess of flat fish:takephoto


----------

